Ask HN: What software (desktop or SaaS) can you not live without? - AdamSC1
======
cpburns2009
Python: A general purpose scripting language that is fast enough for most of
my use cases.

SSH: Access to remote servers.

SSHFS: Mount remote file systems over SSH so that software without direct
support for SSH can still edit remote files.

------
billconan
software:

photoshop

sublime text

chrome

terminal (not a specific one)

saas:

github

